# Would you?



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

Let's suppose you're sitting alone at home one night, and there's a knock at your door. Let's also assume you open the door, and as you look out you behold a sight that grips your heart with terror. Before you stands the figure of a man, long dessicated with bones visible and clothes in tatters. The pits of his shriveled eyes shine with an eerie red light, and the smell as he begins to speak makes you wish you could vomit.

What he's here for, is to offer you a one time opportunity that everyone is offered. Through a painless process, this shadow of a man can grant you the status of Lichdom. You can accept at any time in your life, but if you make it known you decline he will never offer it to you again. You will rot and decay as he has, but the sheer negative energy bound to your body will keep your spirit inside, your mind intact, functioning exactly as you always had. You will become dessicated and foul, but never so frail you fall apart. You will enjoy unlife eternal so long as your phylactery remains intact, but the grave consequences to be had must be weighted. Your mere touch will drain the life out of the living, your mere presence inflict them with such sheer terror, you will never be able to stay among the living.

What would you choose?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2010)

With the Internet at my disposal being a lich would be a hell of a lot less problematic.  No one knows you're a shambling corpse when you're online.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

Never being able to touch anyone would be a problem for me. *staples hand to forehead* If it comes between that and love... I CHOOSE... death!


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> With the Internet at my disposal being a lich would be a hell of a lot less problematic.  No one knows you're a shambling corpse when you're online.


 But how would you maintain your Internet? That's the problem there. Though I imagine one who is clever could amass immense wealth given enough time and shrewdness.


RainLyre said:


> Never being able to touch anyone would be a problem for me. *staples hand to forehead* If it comes between that and love... I CHOOSE... death!


 Who said love requires touching? Perhaps what you'd really dislike is watching them die and you continue on.


----------



## Trance (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldn't do it.  Rather just die, and not see the way humanity will eventually go or Earth being swallowed by the sun...


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> But how would you maintain your Internet? That's the problem there. Though I imagine one who is clever could amass immense wealth given enough time and shrewdness.



Or walking into some poor mook's house and compelling him to serve you through fear.



Rilvor said:


> Who said love requires touching? Perhaps what you'd really dislike is watching them die and you continue on.



Actually, this.  This is always a difficult thing.  Something that pet owners go through constantly.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Who said love requires touching? Perhaps what you'd really dislike is watching them die and you continue on.



Good point. I couldn't stand a complete lack of physical affection though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd tell him no, then offer him a breath mint before sending him on his way.


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd rather not be a rotting old thing and have to live like that. Eternal life is so overrated. 

If you could even call being a rotting skeleton "life"


----------



## Alstor (Jul 7, 2010)

I would decline. Although immorality would be interesting, my spirit is very important to me. Also, other people are my aura. I need them and their contact to stay sane.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldn't even hesitate to decline. Death is a part of life, and I'd be a coward to deny it.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd need much thinking on it myself, but I'm more inclined to yes than no. Though I'd prefer to make my choice many years later down the road, at the risk of dying early.

Why? Because I believe death is the end, there is nothing for you there, only the disassembling of everything you ever achieved and knew. To have such time, to not have the shadow of death anymore influencing life, to be able to pursue infinite knowledge and exploration.

That, and enough time to truly read every book ever written.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd probably accept.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Jul 7, 2010)

Immortality is for the weak so I would choose death!


----------



## Syradact (Jul 7, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a very fun time, being an unliving rotting corpse with halitosis. A social pariah with no chance of reform? Can't cuddle and play with my pets? Give me eventual death.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

It's interesting to read these things, and draw conclusions of what's important in people's lives.


----------



## Tao (Jul 7, 2010)

What are you smoking

And no


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 7, 2010)

No...the insanity of being alone...just no.

I would love to learn about everything. Especially about space...but to be truly alone is such a sickening thought.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No...the insanity of being alone...just no.
> 
> I would love to learn about everything. Especially about space...but to be truly alone is such a sickening thought.


 
No one ever said one has to be truly alone. It merely comes down to how much you could stomach being disliked if not loathed.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

id choose to die.. then id kick the crap out of him for knocking on my god damn door at 1 am in the MORNING


----------



## Slyck (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd remain undicided until I'm on my deathbed.

Live human life to the fullest, be one of whatever those things you mentiond are after.

Done and done.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 7, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> No one ever said one has to be truly alone. It merely comes down to how much you could stomach being disliked if not loathed.


 
I could live with that that. Life, haha. Who honestly gives a shit? Especially about you. I totally could do his 'job' then. Especially if he needed a rest.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 7, 2010)

_*Hell fucking no!!!*_  "Alive" forever in an animated corpse, eternally cut off from society except for my computer?  No!  Live w/o at least the chance of having meaningful physical contact with ppl would be hell on earth, imo.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

For those who have already replied, now consider this: Your reasons, do you have them out of fear?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 7, 2010)

As much as I love life, I can't say it wouldn't be the opportunity I've always dreamed of. An eternity to pursue knowledge, and I'd have eons to practice my writing. I'd finally be able to leave the lasting impression upon earth I'd always wanted. A scholar and philosopher with thousands of years to learn and contemplate. My works would eventually become a pillar of human history. As the sum of all my experiences, and with endless time to experience, I'd be the greatest being to ever have lived.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

It would be something, to be able to explore freely however you wished. If you had the misfortune of being destroyed, you would simply be reborn out of your phylactery.

Just how endless is space, hmm?


----------



## Tally (Jul 7, 2010)

Immortal AND I get to play Grim Reaper? 

I would accept, although it might get boring killing people after a few thousand years.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

grrr just forget about death dont be scared DONT WORRY ABOUT HOW much there is of space its not for us to worry we wont even remember it our minds are not made to comprehend death and thats how it wil be


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> grrr just forget about death dont be scared DONT WORRY ABOUT HOW much there is of space its not for us to worry we wont even remember it our minds are not made to comprehend death and thats how it wil be


 Now now, don't spread such nonsense.


----------



## Tally (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> grrr just forget about death dont be scared DONT WORRY ABOUT HOW much there is of space its not for us to worry we wont even remember it our minds are not made to comprehend death and thats how it wil be


 
But in this situation, I would be master of death.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

Tally said:


> But in this situation, I would be master of death.


 
One must wonder what the mind would be capable of, given enough time.

Imagine if you were interested in Science, the amount of progress you'd be capable of. Perhaps you'd get the leg up on the situation and devise a way to hide your true nature.


----------



## Tally (Jul 7, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> One must wonder what the mind would be capable of, given enough time.
> 
> Imagine if you were interested in Science, the amount of progress you'd be capable of. Perhaps you'd get the leg up on the situation and devise a way to hide your true nature.


 
As well as investing. Rich, brilliant, undying. The only downside is bad looks and lack of physical contact.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

i say who cares you go you go dont worry you can try to think about it but how many times have u just felt like i cant imagine it its too confusing you cant grasp it what would happend what would it be like


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> i say who cares you go you go dont worry you can try to think about it but how many times have u just felt like i cant imagine it its too confusing you cant grasp it what would happend what would it be like


 
"too confusing"

This describes your posts perfectly. What the hell is your native language, Swahili? It sure isn't English.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

Tally said:


> As well as investing. Rich, brilliant, undying. The only downside is bad looks and lack of physical contact.


 
I wager your looks would be about as good as they'd be if you were NOT a Lich, so the looks end up all the same in the end don't they?

Thinking on it more, the touching could possibly be worked around with proper protection. Or you'd have quite a few failed test subjects.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 7, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Thinking on it more, the touching could possibly be worked around with proper protection.


 Body condom.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Body condom.


 
How about some gloves that prevent a dangerous touch instead.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

no its too confusing to think what is beyond this life dumb fuck its too confusing to think oh well will i remember this after im dead or will my spirit just move on and i have no known idea tell me that hmm?


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> no its too confusing to think what is beyond this life dumb fuck its too confusing to think oh well will i remember this after im dead or will my spirit just move on and i have no known idea tell me that hmm?


 
Just because you are incapable of pondering such things for any length of time does not mean the rest of us aren't capable or interested.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

ok tell me what do you think hmm? tell me explain please i want to know what do you think would happen do you thnink youll remember this life if your soul moves on hmm? would you know of your past life in heaven? what will it be like? tell me please i want to hear this


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> ok tell me what do you think hmm? tell me explain please i want to know what do you think would happen do you thnink youll remember this life if your soul moves on hmm? would you know of your past life in heaven? what will it be like? tell me please i want to hear this


 
Come again?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 7, 2010)

I would have to decline as well.

To me the negatives greatly outweigh the positives.


----------



## Tally (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> no its too confusing to think what is beyond this life dumb fuck its too confusing to think oh well will i remember this after im dead or will my spirit just move on and i have no known idea tell me that hmm?


 
Who are you calling a dumb fuck? I'm not confused about death at all, so talk for yourself.

And after you are dead, your brain stops sending/receiving signals so you won't be aware in any way. You won't exist.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

im talking about your brain im talking about your soul! grrr


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 7, 2010)

Chewie, are you not a native English speaker? Because I don't wanna feel like a dick for making fun of you. If you ARE a native speaker, I won't hold back.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> im talking about your brain im talking about your soul! grrr


 
Get your nasty spirituality crap out of my thread about Liches.



			
				Count Earl said:
			
		

> Life's a drag, then you die.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

>< no im fucking white boy but seriously you dont have to be native to think about this jesus and fuck your lich you brought up afterlife so stfu


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2010)

I would have to polietly decline. Through the first few hundred years you could accomplish quite a good amount of advancements if you decided to, but after two thousand years or so it would get boring just watching the decades roll by, then the centuries, eventually it would just get pretty boring and I would probably want to die. I would probably wait a while though to fully decide, maybe invite the stranger in for a cup of coffee and ask a few questions about it, though I would still probably decline.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

One has to wonder on what basis can one decide that over a vast amount of time one would get bored.

The world is far too vast and ever changing to begin to think you could see it all before something new arose.

Also; Lol there is no afterlife in this thread, there is only unlife!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> One has to wonder on what basis can one decide that over a vast amount of time one would get bored.
> 
> The world is far too vast and ever changing to begin to think you could see it all before something new arose.
> 
> Also; Lol there is no afterlife in this thread, there is only unlife!


 
It dose vary for each person, but say twenty thousand years in the future, would the world really be that much different than it is now in the larger sense? Though is there anything that can possibly kill me?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Right now I have pretty few reasons to decline.  I'd likely wait and see how the rest of my life goes, though.

Chewie, you're dumb, annoying, AND off-topic, so please, stop fucking posting.


----------



## Tally (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> >< no im fucking white boy but seriously you dont have to be native to think about this jesus and fuck your lich you brought up afterlife so stfu


 
Lolwhat? You believe in a zombie and a man in the clouds?

Let's stop talking about fairy tales and go back on topic.


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

fuck you get a life
and tally i dont beleive in fucking zombies and no im deciding is there really a place to go...? im done with you guys your all useless


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2010)

Idk if I'd like to tell him no because I feel like If I say no to his face, he will touch me. But if I say yes I will be a burden to many others and will have to live as a hermit. I have one condition in saying yes to him and that is at what time. If now in current time then no but if Im pretty old then I'd probably say yes. I fear death as much as the next guy and solitude sounds like a ok price for immortaility.


----------



## Tally (Jul 7, 2010)

chewie said:


> fuck you get a life
> and tally i dont beleive in fucking zombies and no im deciding is there really a place to go...? im done with you guys your all useless


 
But Jesus is a zombie. I don't get your logic.

Thanks for leaving though.



Evandenoob said:


> Idk if I'd like to tell him no because I feel like If I say no to his face, he will touch me.


 
Slam your door as fast as you can. He will get the message.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> It dose vary for each person, but say twenty thousand years in the future, would the world really be that much different than it is now in the larger sense? Though is there anything that can possibly kill me?


 Sure it would. Existence is all about constant flux and change. Suppose you did get tired of this world, I'm sure there's others to try and explore. Yes a Lich can be utterly destroyed, all it takes is the destruction of the phylactery.


chewie said:


> fuck you get a life
> and tally i dont beleive in fucking zombies and no im deciding is there really a place to go...? im done with you guys your all useless


 Yes, please stop posting here, I'd like that.


Evandenoob said:


> Idk if I'd like to tell him no because I feel like If I say no to his face, he will touch me. But if I say yes I will be a burden to many others and will have to live as a hermit. I have one condition in saying yes to him and that is at what time. If now in current time then no but if Im pretty old then I'd probably say yes. I fear death as much as the next guy and solitude sounds like a ok price for immortaility.


 You bring up an interesting point. How does one say no to a Lich?

But for the sake of the thread, let's assume he finds it amusing that nearly everyone declines and proceeds on his merry way.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Sure it would. Existence is all about constant flux and change. Suppose you did get tired of this world, I'm sure there's others to try and explore. Yes a Lich can be utterly destroyed, all it takes is the destruction of the phylactery.


 
Ill admit my ignorance, what is a phylactery?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Ill admit my ignorance, what is a phylactery?


 
An object containing a lich's soul, typically an amulet of some sort.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> An object containing a lich's soul, typically an amulet of some sort.


 
Ah, well the main reason I ask is if something like an all out nuclear or biological war occured and most if not all of humanity was destroyed. The loneliness would be worse than death. Or if something like you were walking through the woods for some air, and a tree gave way and fell over on you trapping you for an unknown amount of time. Those things are the major problems I see with being a lich would be boredom and eventual loneliness.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Ah, well the main reason I ask is if something like an all out nuclear or biological war occured and most if not all of humanity was destroyed. The loneliness would be worse than death. Or if something like you were walking through the woods for some air, and a tree gave way and fell over on you trapping you for an unknown amount of time. Those things are the major problems I see with being a lich would be boredom and eventual loneliness.



Maybe your not the only one who said yes to immortality or are not the only one who is immortal.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Maybe your not the only one who said yes to immortality or are not the only one who is immortal.


 
There would still be to many variables for me to decide quickly. It would take years of wieghing the possibilities out.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Ah, well the main reason I ask is if something like an all out nuclear or biological war occured and most if not all of humanity was destroyed. The loneliness would be worse than death. Or if something like you were walking through the woods for some air, and a tree gave way and fell over on you trapping you for an unknown amount of time. Those things are the major problems I see with being a lich would be boredom and eventual loneliness.


 
I think a lich has sufficient power to commit suicide.

This does bring up some other questions though.  Since we're talking about a creation of fantasy, are we also accepting fantasy convention that there also exists an opposing holy power that's gonna send asshole paladins out to destroy me?  Because that would be a pain.

Also, once I'm dead, my soft tissue is useless right?  I wanna go straight for that bleached-bones look.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I think a lich has sufficient power to commit suicide.
> 
> This does bring up some other questions though.  Since we're talking about a creation of fantasy, are we also accepting fantasy convention that there also exists an opposing holy power that's gonna send asshole paladins out to destroy me?  Because that would be a pain.
> 
> Also, once I'm dead, my soft tissue is useless right?  I wanna go straight for that bleached-bones look.


 
I didn't even consider people coming after me, I guess it wouldn't be all sitting in a nice home reading books but more of a dark cave with traps. I think it would fun to have the fresh dead look for a little while though, up until I started to smell from decomposing.


----------



## Tally (Jul 7, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Maybe your not the only one who said yes to immortality or are not the only one who is immortal.


 
That makes it less fun for me. My goal would be to get rid of everyone else who shares my immortality.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2010)

Tally said:


> That makes it less fun for me. My goal would be to get rid of everyone else who shares my immortality.



There can be only one!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 7, 2010)

Death.


----------



## Riv (Jul 7, 2010)

I can take the offer at any time in my life? Then I'd accept at some point in my old age. I'd live a healthy, normal life, with all the company and comfort of true life, and then accept the offer at the point that I was getting ready to leave life anyway. Then I could spend as long as I wanted inventing, researching, and otherwise acting to better the world, wrapping up all the things I might never have had time to do in a typical life span.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't want to live forever..... -.- Death can somehow be a blessing.......I might take up the offer if i was immune to the rotting part though.


----------



## moon-drummer (Jul 7, 2010)

Liches are insecure mages who can't handle their fear of death. Also, while I can't answer a hypothetical situation with any accuracy, my guess at my reaction at seeing THAT outside my front door would be to wake up.


----------



## Browder (Jul 7, 2010)

Now this is an interesting thread.

No. I love my life and I'd love to see it stretch out for a long long time but if I can't figure out a way to do it myself I don't deserve the extra years. Besides the lich has given me hope. If one magical thing exists in this world you've created, Rilvor, who's to say that others don't? There'd be so much I look forward to learning. But on my terms.


----------



## Seas (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd delay the offer until I'm in an old/dying man with no hope of achieving immortality through technology.
Lichdom seems a good alternative to that.
I can probably even make a robot/synthetic lifeform of myself eventually, in the far future.

In the meantime, I'd try to figure out how to use that "touch of death" as a ranged attack.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 7, 2010)

"Life" where you can't touch anyone or anything--no plants, pets, people--and no sex wouldn't really be worth living. Pretty much, no pets, no friends, no lovers, ever again.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

So basically if I choose to live, I'd have a Midas touch? 

But it kills things

I'd rather just die and be a zombie goast


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 7, 2010)

Why does everything I love diiiiie--oh, I'm a lich.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Blues said:


> "Life" where you can't touch anyone or anything--no plants, pets, people--and no sex wouldn't really be worth living. Pretty much, no pets, no friends, no lovers, ever again.


 
you could have sex with another lich maybe


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> you could have sex with another lich maybe


 
Rotting penises. :c

What if it falls off?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2010)

What if im already doing this D:


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Blues said:


> Rotting penises. :c
> 
> What if it falls off?


 
just clack pelvises together :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> just clack pelvises together :V


 
Hot. OH YEAH THAT FEMUR AGAINST MY FEMUR BABY.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Blues said:


> Hot. OH YEAH THAT FEMUR AGAINST MY FEMUR BABY.


 
wait, is this your femur I'm holding or mine?

edit: *clack clack clack clack clack clack*


----------



## Riv (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> you could have sex with another lich maybe


 
That sounds extraordinarily unpleasant.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> That sounds extraordinarily unpleasant.


 
After eternity, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nope. Wouldn't accept it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah sure why not id like to lose some weight


----------



## Don (Jul 7, 2010)

No, I would not accept the offer. I hate the thought of growing old and decrepit, and existing like that for all eternity makes death seem like a wonderful stroll in the park.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 7, 2010)

If I called the air force there will be no more bone rapist that wishes you 'unlife eternity' in buttsex.

Life is there to enjoy. Enjoy and fear. Death is not to enjoy and not to fear.

Also, even if I had unlife eternity, nobody would confirm me as a person, I would be sent as an expiriemental project and will be ripped off to bones.
Even if I was free, nobody would confirm me as a person.
Even if I was free, I prefer life with a good body than unlife with a sack of bones that smell like camel shit.

As a dead body, I would'nt be able to enjoy most life's gifts. As a live person, I would be able to enjoy many more of them, even if they would threat me.

As a licksucker, I can't die, but I can be stuck in a cave with boulders for eternity, or feel the pain of ripping off for eternity, or lose my family for eternity.

You also need to take the fact that there are only two necro things in the world. Necrophila and threadnecro.


Being only bones = no dick as cock does not have any bones.

Not only that I wouldn't accept the offer, I would punch the dude in the face.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If I called the air force there will be no more bone rapist that wishes you 'unlife eternity' in buttsex.


 
someone sig this


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> someone sig this


 I'll do it

Give me a sec


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 7, 2010)

Death.

To accept such an offer may have it's benefits, but it will also turn you into a living mockery of your former self.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> someone sig this


 
What the hell.

I'm almost sorry I have him on ignore now.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd say yes and then plug myself into the Matrix :awesome:


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 7, 2010)

The Badass McToughguy posts are so horribly eyerolling.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jul 7, 2010)

If I was able to wait until I was in my 80s or something, I'd probably accept. There's always the internet.

In any case, given sufficient time, I could find a way around some of the limitations, E.G. designing prosthetic arms which could be used to touch living creatures without harming them, if necessary.

Also, if I really didn't like it: 





> so long as your phylactery remains intact


 I can blow the thing up.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2010)

First:  When you say "everyone", which "everyone" do you mean?  Everyone in the world?  On the forum?  Who reads this post?  Big difference.  I mean, "everyone in the world", knowing a few forums I'm on I'd be insane not to pick Liche if only because we're about to get into the middle of a gigantic Liche cluster-fuck around the world.  

Second:  A lot of this depends on some factors.  Can the Liches cast magic like a typical D&D / Elder Scrolls Liche?  Is there any chance of becoming a Demi-Liche?  If one chooses to be a Liche and an afterlife does exist, does this insta-punt you into the back of the line / into a handbasket?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 7, 2010)

No, because I enjoy having "Feeling".


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, because I enjoy having "Feeling".


 Nonsense, I'm sure there's feeling with Liches. :mrgreen:  Well, it's probably an _empty, cold_ feeling, but it's feeing none the less.


----------



## Browder (Jul 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nonsense, I'm sure there's feeling with Liches. :mrgreen:  Well, it's probably an _empty, cold_ feeling, but it's feeing none the less.


 
What about you, Attaman?


----------



## Smiley_V (Jul 7, 2010)

I just might have to just for the general sense of terror that I would create around me x3 
So pretty much lich me and then toss me into a daycare center and let the fun begin!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nonsense, I'm sure there's feeling with Liches. :mrgreen:  Well, it's probably an _empty, cold_ feeling, but it's feeing none the less.


 
Pretty sure you can make a Lich feel angry.  That's how snotty overconfident level 20 half-elven rangers get disintegrated.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> What about you, Attaman?


  Depends on the answer to a few of my questions.  If a few people I know off FAF are offered (see the "Everyone in the world" schtick), I'm definitely going to wind up taking it eventually before this world turns pear shaped.



Tycho said:


> Pretty sure you can make a Lich feel angry.  That's how snotty overconfident level 20 half-elven rangers get disintegrated.


  Or, more preferably, _Imprisonment_ed.


----------



## Conker (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd pass. I'm religious and shit, so death isn't a problem for me ^_^


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Dude, be immortal. Tell them you're just like Edward.

What woman wouldn't want a piece of this?
http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/?a=view&id=74040 (NSFW!)
Warning! Zombie penis!

Throw some body glitter on him and you've got the spitting image.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jul 8, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Dude, be immortal. Tell them you're just like Edward.
> 
> What woman wouldn't want a piece of this?
> http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/?a=view&id=74040
> ...


 
Ahem... NFSW tag?

Mods, I summon thee and thine mighty banhammers!


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 8, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Ahem... NFSW tag?
> 
> Mods, I summon thee and thine mighty banhammers!


 
^


----------



## Lobar (Jul 8, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Dude, be immortal. Tell them you're just like Edward.
> 
> What woman wouldn't want a piece of this?
> http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/?a=view&id=74040 (NSFW!)
> ...


 
What the _fuck_


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe if we report the post enough times, the mods/admins will actually do something about it.


On a more on topic note, knowing you would reform when destroyed would lead for some interesting ways of fucking with people.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry about that. I'm so used to the way things operate on other forums.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mmm, nah, I like necros and undead but not *this* much.  I still have some things to do before I'm willing to be undead heheh.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 8, 2010)

Lusty5535 said:


> Nope. Wouldn't accept it.


 Yep, you've got to add fur to the equation before it becomes acceptable for Lusty.  Bonus points he gets to choose for other people as well.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> I would have to decline as well.
> 
> To me the negatives greatly outweigh the positives.


  Now, making yourself and everyone around you into anthros, that has more positives than negatives. :mrgreen:

It's funny looking at the difference in some people's actions.  Especially when some people (neither of the two I quoted above, but at least one more in here) turn it down as _they_ wouldn't be fond of their own change, but at the same time in the other thread I linked would change themselves _and others_ simply because they would like it.  Seems some peoples' happiness is worth more than others


----------



## The DK (Jul 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> What the _fuck_


indeed


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 8, 2010)

Isn't it though?

You've discovered one of the great ironies in this thread.


----------



## The DK (Jul 8, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Isn't it though?
> 
> You've discovered one of the great ironies in this thread.



thats why im enjoying it


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Yep, you've got to add fur to the equation before it becomes acceptable for Lusty. Bonus points he gets to choose for other people as well.
> 
> Now, making yourself and everyone around you into anthros, that has more positives than negatives. :mrgreen:
> 
> It's funny looking at the difference in some people's actions. Especially when some people (neither of the two I quoted above, but at least one more in here) turn it down as _they_ wouldn't be fond of their own change, but at the same time in the other thread I linked would change themselves _and others_ simply because they would like it. Seems some peoples' happiness is worth more than others



No, actually, I still wouldn't accept it. Though it WOULD be more attractive! lolZ. I don't wanna be undead. And I hafta touch people. That would be just about as bad as having the 'Midas Touch'...


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, as a Lich wouldn't it be wonderful to finally be able to personally find out what lurks along the Ocean's depths?


----------



## Syradact (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Also, as a Lich wouldn't it be wonderful to finally be able to personally find out what lurks along the Ocean's depths?


 How about we shoot you into deep space too, on a reconnaissance mission to find ....something.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Syradact said:


> How about we shoot you into deep space too, on a reconnaissance mission to find ....something.


 
Sounds awesome, with infinite time it will be a great way to reflect and see new things. Should the misfortune of destruction come, I'd always reform.

Too bad such things don't exist, eh?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 9, 2010)

Eeh hee hee, no. Why the hell would I want to be alive in this place forever?
Ick... although becoming fear itself does seem rather tantalizing.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

If I became a lich I'd use my life draining effect to be an assassin for hire.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Eat fried chicken, that is always the right answer to everything


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Eat fried chicken, that is always the right answer to everything


 
You couldn't eat chicken, you're dead!

For that matter, you can't drink, smoke or screw, either.  I'd need to get a whole life's worth of all that stuff out of the way before I could accept.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Isn't it though?
> 
> You've discovered one of the great ironies in this thread.


 


The DK said:


> thats why im enjoying it


 
I am too. So funny to see how some people react to how one chooses on something that's fictional.
  Some people take these threads way to seriously. Like it actually going to happen.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I am too. So funny to see how some people react to how one chooses on something that's fictional.
> Some people take these threads way to seriously. Like it actually going to happen.


 
The chances of a lich actually visiting you is lower than getting hit by lightning. ;D


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

Adelin said:


> The chances of a lich actually visiting you is lower than getting hit by lightning. ;D



Are you suggesting there is a chance?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 9, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Are you suggesting there is a chance?


 
Kind of scary if it is. 
Don't believe in the undead tho.
Well never seen any or really heard of any that existed.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Are you suggesting there is a chance?


 
Well...not really....... Its chances are at a rate where its just too impossible to happen.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Too bad such things don't exist, eh?


  Yep.  World would most certainly have been more interesting with Liches and Dragons and the like.  Hell, I'd settle with just Discworld Death.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> I am too. So funny to see how some people react to how one chooses on something that's fictional.


  When some people reply with stuff like "IT'D BE A DREAM COME TRUE", and do nothing to persuade that they're _dead serious_, it does get pretty funny.  And sad.  Who has dreams of being an undead liche / turning the whole world into animal people / being a Jedi on Pandora (Avatar or Borderlands flavor)?  



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Some people take these threads way to seriously. Like it actually going to happen.


Pretty much.  People take pretty much everything electronically too seriously.  It's not like you have any reason to get irate when you're called to do something / the phone rings while you're playing WoW.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Kind of scary if it is.
> Don't believe in the undead tho.
> Well never seen any or really heard of any that existed.


 
Actually, scientists have already developed and tested a mixture that brought a dog dead for hours back to life. Only problem was, the amount of brain damage meant it was alive but completely unable to function normally. They're researching using it for Soldiers wounded, to keep them alive long enough to get medical help.

Also yeah, it's pretty hilarious to see the people going "lol this is so dumb" then turn around and drool and ramble over how AWESOMZE it'd be if they could be a smelly, oily humanoid animal.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Also yeah, it's pretty hilarious to see the people going "lol this is so dumb" then turn around and drool and ramble over how AWESOMZE it'd be if they could be a smelly, oily humanoid animal.


 
Difference: sex.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Difference: sex.


Errata: Masturbation.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Errata: Masturbation.


 
I stand corrected.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You couldn't eat chicken, you're dead!
> 
> For that matter, you can't drink, smoke or screw, either.  I'd need to get a whole life's worth of all that stuff out of the way before I could accept.



But I didn't decline and surely the power of fried chicken can even over power something like that no problem ;D


----------



## Viva (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get fuzzy to yiff him


----------



## Jack (Jul 9, 2010)

do it, join the military and use my new powers to drain the life from my enemies. yippee


----------



## Ames (Jul 9, 2010)

I would pack his face with buckshot.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 9, 2010)

Decline. I wouldn't be able to whack off. And there's probably other reasons - you know, the kind that make sense in a signifcant kind of way.


----------



## Tally (Jul 9, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Decline. I wouldn't be able to whack off. And there's probably other reasons - you know, the kind that make sense in a signifcant kind of way.


 
You can't fap when dead, either.


----------



## Onewing (Jul 9, 2010)

It's funny how most people must answer right away, I would keep it as an option.
I could suddenly get trapped in a freezer one day and not have to worry about deciding at all.
I could say yes, and chances are it may be for the wrong reason.
The appeal is knowing what's going to happen, it ain't pretty but it's definite. Otherwise it's a roulette of eternal nothingness, cloud nine, demon survival, the backwards humbajive on Saturn and so on... I know any of those would drive me mad with time. Reincarnation or a re-run of life is the only better possibility, but that's like winning a sweepstakes only to be entered into a prize draw.


----------



## Azure (Jul 9, 2010)

I choose power. To be able to scheme for thousands of years, to gain infinite knowledge, is far more tempting to me than a short few years of the pleasures of flesh.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jul 9, 2010)

I expect Devil knock on my door, not Lich. :C 

I'd love to take that offer only if I look like her:







I doubt you could offer me the everlasting beauty. No, formaldehyde is not an option for me.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 9, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I doubt you could offer me the everlasting beauty.


 
I certainly couldn't because you already have it, baby. *wink*


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I doubt you could offer me the everlasting beauty. No, formaldehyde is not an option for me.


If we can learn magic, I think general appearance-modifiers are beginner-level spells, actual physical change (without gaining / losing abilities or dramatically changing your physical build) still only intermediary.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Actually, scientists have already developed and tested a mixture that brought a dog dead for hours back to life. Only problem was, the amount of brain damage meant it was alive but completely unable to function normally. They're researching using it for Soldiers wounded, to keep them alive long enough to get medical help.


 
This sounds like one of those "scientists make zombies" hoax articles.  Source?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> I certainly couldn't because you already have it, baby. *wink*



Again with this?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2010)

LICHDOM HERE I COME. EXCELSIOR!


----------

